# Flight baggage - how do you pack all your snowboard gear?!?!?!?!?!



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am a beginner so I have never flown with snowboard stuff before. How on earth do you pack all this stuff for a flight?

Out of Toronto we can fly through Pearson or Porter airports. Both show each bag to be an additional $40-$50 depending on weight.

How many bags do you check usually? 

How on earth do you pack a snowboard, helmet, boots and outerwear?

We are a family of four so this is looking expensive. I want to get an idea of how much flights would cost us total including bags.

Thank you in advance for helping out a newbie :smile:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Check with the airline first. It can hugely depend on the airline how much snowboard bags cost (I've payed from 50$ to 200$ for the same baggage...) For some it's just an extra checked luggage where you can stuff everything inside as long as you stay below a certain nax weight (stay below, extra kg cost _a lot_!), for others you pay only little but you're not allowed to pack anything else but board n boots. 

If you have connecting flights, book the entire route with one airline or else you'll pay twice for the extra bag. If you've an overnight connection, it depends a) on the length of the stay and b) on the airline wether or not it's counted as 1 route (pay once) or two (pay twice).

For a long trip, I usually pack 1 solid and 1 split n 2 bindings, boots n avy/hiking stuff into my Dakine low roller bag ~16kg. Helmet, goggle n clothes go into a travel bag with all the remaining stuff. Everything electronic and heavy goes into the carry-on avy backpack. For a week? I'd stuff everything into 1 boardbag and 1 carry-on backpack.

With a family of 4, no hiking/avy stuff? I'd pack 2 snowboardbags. Each with 2 boards n bindings, boots n goggles. If no gear restriction, you can stuff plenty small clothing as well. Strap the helmet onto your carry-on backpack. They'll hate you but who cares. I've usually several jacket layers on body and strapped onto the carry-on cos the bag would burst otherwise .


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What board bags do you have, and sizes of boards to take? Easily doable with 2 bags similar to the Burton Wheelie-gig, Dakine rollers etc. 2 boards, bindings and boots per bag, an adult and kids in each. Outerwear's easy to fill the empty spaces with, or if you have to wear the jackets on the plane hah. Stuff your socks and gloves into the boots, base layers into the helmets or take helmets as carry on (just clipped to the outside of your backpacks) 

Depending on length of trip, 2 board bags + a carry on backpack each should cover all you need as long as you utilize every nook and cranny


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

You've got to be sensible with what you take - travel light - not so easy for some females I realise. I travel in my snowboard jacket and my hiking boots plus I take a couple of pairs of jeans, a couple of hoodies and enough t shirts and underwear to last the the trip. Along with my snowboard gear that's all I need. I can do a week with a board bag and a backpack.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Are you staying in Canada? 

I've flown Air Canada and Westjet out of Pearson to BC / Calgary and they consider a snowboard bag to be the same as a piece of checked luggage. 

Every time I've flown with them, I've included in the bag 1 board, bindings, boots, helmet, goggles, all of my outerwear (jacket, pants, base layers, multiple pairs of gloves etc), a few tools etc etc and never had a problem. When flying back from Van once, I ever stuffed a bunch of beers in my bag + a bunch of random stuff and had no issue. Generally speaking, you just need to be under the max weight allowance. Pretty sure they do stipulate that you need to have only 1 snowboard per bag, but I've never been checked (and generally most airline staff are pretty apathetic - and will respond well to a friendly smile). 

Only flown solo so I can't help much with the family thing. Never flown Porter, but I think they include 1 checked bag which would keep costs down (AC charges $25 / bag)


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I use a dakine low roller bag. If you carry two boards tape a sponge over the stomp pad on the bottom board so you don't scratch the base of the other board. You could also put a towel between the boards as well. If your helmet has removable ear covers take those off and put them inside he helmet and lay the helmet flat on the top board and cram your socks and anything else you can into your boots.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you so so much everyone!!!! I don't have details as I am just in the planning stages to see what's affordable. 

We are so new we don't even have snowboard bags!!!!!

Renting is also another possibility for us because we are new to the sport.

Love the idea of only needing two snowboard bags. That's brilliant and way easier to manage. 

My kids are adult sized kids (tall Norwegian genes) so all the boards are all longer than 150.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

Great advice above!

I’ve never had a board damaged in transit (touch wood), but fully accept that one day it will happen. Some quick snaps of the gear prior to packing will help resolve any disputes if you need to make a claim with the airline. 

A ski or snowboard bag is often accepted as a normal piece within your checked baggage allowance. I’ve never been hassled about the dimensions of the board bag, but it’s always best to check with the airline beforehand.

Any well-padded board bag will work (so will an unpadded ski bag and bubble wrap / clothes, should you need to improvise). I don’t like wheeled board bags, but that’s a personal preference. 

On top of the board, at the nose and tail ends, I pack a folded jacket, snow pants, socks, and any other outerwear. Lay the boots sideways between the bindings, interlocking (like when new in the box). The boots are higher than the folded high-backs so it lessens the risk of binding damage. Goggles go next to one of the bindings, where they are protected from impact. Helmet goes in carry-on, or in a suitcase with clothes stuffed inside.

On short haul flights within Canada or Europe, I usually just check the one snowboard bag and distribute my clothes between it and a carry-on. 

Be careful not to overstuff the board bag though. The oversized baggage is largely dealt with by hand, and the heavier it is, the more likely it will be heaved around. Also, should security want to peek inside, a simpler jigsaw-puzzle is better.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

When flying on my own, I can easily fit a weeks worth in my board bag and carry on backpack. Definitely need to check airline websites, b/c they'll state their policy on ski bags and gear somewhere in the luggage section. For example, I've flown JetBlue a bunch with my snowboards, and as long as you're not over the weight limit, they don't care about the bag size. My longest board is a 157 (for now), so I got a 166 bag for a little extra room. 
I've also flown with a buddy that doesn't have a bag, so we put the boards, boots, and bindings in my snowboard bag, and all other stuff in another suitcase, and we each checked in one of the bags. This kept them both under the weight limit, and we each only had 1 checked bag.

One thing to note, while it's definitely doable to travel with snowboard bags with no wheels (I did it for years), it's just better to have wheels. It makes walking with the bag so much easier. I bought a bag with wheels a couple of years ago, and it's just so much more convenient. I got an excellent deal on ebay for a never used, past season Burton Wheelie Board Case for less than 100, but otherwise probably would have gone with a Dakine Low Roller or a Burton Wheelie Gig Bag, b/c they're more than enough bag, at least imo..


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm looking at my Burton Wheelie Gig bag and I think your family could get away with only needing one board bag for all the boards, boots, and bindings. Of course you will have to remove your bindings from the boards and put something in-between each board. 

I usually pack two boards, two pairs of boots, two bindings (medium and stiff, one pair for each board), plus all my gear into it. I'll put socks or my gloves into my boots, thermals into my helmet and like someone said above, I protect the tips and tails with, in my case, towels. I keep my goggles in a their case a put them on the opposite end of the wheels. Make sure your longest board is on the bottom and stack them so that the shortest is on top.

I only mention that you can do it in one bag so that you don't need to drop an extra $100-200 on two bags. I assume you own other luggage that can fit the rest of your gear.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> I'm looking at my Burton Wheelie Gig bag and I think your family could get away with only needing one board bag for all the boards, boots, and bindings. Of course you will have to remove your bindings from the boards and put something in-between each board.
> 
> I usually pack two boards, two pairs of boots, two bindings (medium and stiff, one pair for each board), plus all my gear into it. I'll put socks or my gloves into my boots, thermals into my helmet and like someone said above, I protect the tips and tails with, in my case, towels. I keep my goggles in a their case a put them on the opposite end of the wheels. Make sure your longest board is on the bottom and stack them so that the shortest is on top.
> 
> I only mention that you can do it in one bag so that you don't need to drop an extra $100-200 on two bags. I assume you own other luggage that can fit the rest of your gear.


Maybe because as of right now only 3 of us have boards. DH is good with his tool so he can take off the bindings.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> DH is good with his tool...


Thats what she said? Thats what you said!

Anyway on topic two to three day bus trips will be good practice packing the board bags. Yes you want a board bag for bus trips (depending on the crew). You'd be surprised how rough fellow riders will be with your gear when their gear is under it. Two strategies to this, get to the bus first your stuff is on the bottom (safe?) get on the bus last your stuff is on top (better get yourself off the bus first or it's getting trampled).

Second maybe bone up on your riding a little more before heading out big mountain. Patience grasshopper. I understand you are eager and want to travel to the big show, and thats fine if you want to do some stuff on hill, take in the scenery from there, mess around in town etc. (you can learn anywhere). But to get the most out of the experience, make a point of mastering the local hills first. Between those and the challenges ahead on the bus trip destination I doubt you'll be bored.
At least master getting off the local lifts?
Imo get the DH a board first and learn to ride yours local on the cheap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you and your family are all fairly new to snowboarding, renting is not a bad option. For one, it should allow you to take out a few different boards and see what you like. Plus you don't have the hassle of lugging a bunch of boards around. It is a bit of a pita. 

Just make sure you bring boots, which I am sure you will. Rental boots suck for the most part. Bring your own so you know what to expect. Unless your boots really suck. Then get new boots and bring those...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> Thats what she said? Thats what you said!
> 
> Anyway on topic two to three day bus trips will be good practice packing the board bags. Yes you want a board bag for bus trips (depending on the crew). You'd be surprised how rough fellow riders will be with your gear when their gear is under it. Two strategies to this, get to the bus first your stuff is on the bottom (safe?) get on the bus last your stuff is on top (better get yourself off the bus first or it's getting trampled).
> 
> ...


I am old. I have skied Ontario in a past life. Been there done that. I quit because I was over it. I can't pay a fortune to ride 15 minute lines and 3 minute runs!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

A guy at work who makes pretty yearly trips out west pre ships his stuff to wherever he is staying via ups/fedex/whatever. He usually heads out with about 4 people and says its simply much easier than dealing with the airport. A disadvantage being you have to pad around your trip shipping times you'll be without your board.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> I am old. I have skied Ontario in a past life. Been there done that. I quit because I was over it. I can't pay a fortune to ride 15 minute lines and 3 minute runs!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Heeey. I get what you're sayin'. I'm still sayin' master the 3 minute runs as a born again boarder, or whatever. 2 cents.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

to piggy back on this thread, dakine low/high roller vs burton wheelie gig. which one do you like?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

f00bar said:


> A guy at work who makes pretty yearly trips out west pre ships his stuff to wherever he is staying via ups/fedex/whatever. He usually heads out with about 4 people and says its simply much easier than dealing with the airport. A disadvantage being you have to pad around your trip shipping times you'll be without your board.




This is what I do. So much easier zipping through airports and terminals. To offset the cost of shipping I take public transports rather than renting cars whenever possible.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was given some good packing advice before my first flight to the promise land,... Wrap the board to protect the edges AND to keep you brand new board bag from getting sliced to shreds by the edges during rough handling. 

Bubble wrap was mentioned,... This was my solution.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Bubble wrap was mentioned,... This was my solution.




That would do it for sure. I use a gardening hose cut down the length. Its reusable and also very effective.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

These would protect both your board during shipping and you from the gnargoyles


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> That would do it for sure. I use a gardening hose cut down the length. Its reusable and also very effective.


how do you get the hose to stay? chomps's foam works because of the rebound memory. pics please!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Just stretch the hose around the whole board, then duct tape to fix it. The board roller bag has compression straps so they help keep the hose on too. Doesn't look nearly as bulletproof as chomp's but it works. Haven't taken the boards/bag/hose out of storage yet so have no pics.


----------



## What (Oct 16, 2015)

When we left Canada(flying back to Aus but also went to Iceland and Amsterdam on the way) i took 3 boards, 2 bindings and a bunch of pants/jackets/goggles in a sporttube(tell them its snowboards and you dont have to pay extra. Thats 1 checked bag. 

http :// i.imgur. com/TXWpwxq. jpg
^cant post links but thats what it looks like 

Then put the extra bindins and stuff into the other check ins

We also wore our boots on the plane, helmet strapped onto the carry on.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

What said:


> We also wore our boots on the plane, helmet strapped onto the carry on.



What did you wear before/after getting on board? Surely you didn't change into them only once on board?


----------



## What (Oct 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> What did you wear before/after getting on board? Surely you didn't change into them only once on board?


Checking in we would wear the boots, then once we leave the counter(like around the corner) take them off and wear thongs/flipflops cause of security/comfort. 
We'd put them back on just before boarding so we wernt carrying them on but then once on would take the off and throw them in the overhead, or if it was a full flight would just put under our seats. 

Havn't had a problem doing it yet.

Seems like alot of effort but gota save that room.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ah I see. I did the opposite - wore the helmet and strapped the boot bag to the carryon roller case like a laptop.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

What said:


> Checking in we would wear the boots, then once we leave the counter(like around the corner) take them off and wear thongs/flipflops cause of security/comfort.
> We'd put them back on just before boarding so we wernt carrying them on but then once on would take the off and throw them in the overhead, or if it was a full flight would just put under our seats.
> 
> Havn't had a problem doing it yet.
> ...


Brilliant!!!!!!! Thanks for the tip. Omg my family would look hilarious. I just might make them all do this just for fun....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Not in one of those paper thin snowboard bags thats for sure, worthless for air travel.

Spend the money(or buy used) one of the THICK padded bags with heavy duty zippers, a bag large enough to fit two boards and 100% of your gear.

Also just a tip so the TSA @ssholes don't break your fucking zippers, put zip ties through your zipper holes so the TSA checkers grab the zip tie loop instead of bending and breaking your nice xyz zippers.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Too bad Southwest doesn't fly into/out of Toronto. I only fly Southwest w/ my gear because you get two free checked bags. One for all my gear. The other for all my clothes.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Most airlines say that you can only have a board in the snowboard bag. How do people get away with putting their boots and outerwear in this bag as well?


----------



## YeahNo (Jul 28, 2017)

basser said:


> Most airlines say that you can only have a board in the snowboard bag. How do people get away with putting their boots and outerwear in this bag as well?


Get a proper airline travel bag. Easily two complete boards, two pair of boots, and extra gear like gloves, pants, etc. Never had a problem in over 10 years of travel.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

basser said:


> Most airlines say that you can only have a board in the snowboard bag. How do people get away with putting their boots and outerwear in this bag as well?


I flew with my snowboard gear for the very first time in '16. Reading thru the airline regs & restrictions regarding sb bags & gear,.. I was concerned about that myself. Most guidelines that I read allowed for things like boots, helmets, etc. However,.. some mentioned that including items of clothing might change the category the bag would fall under. 

That said,.. along with 2 pair of boots & bindings, I packed a spare jacket in my SB bag to free up some room in my reg luggage and to double as additional protection & padding for my boards. I didn't have any problems. And my bag _was_ searched by TSA. :dunno:

-edit-
I think as long as you're within the weight limit, you shouldn't have any trouble. If you're over the limit? Then you're likely to get hit with sum heafty bag fees. :blink:


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

basser said:


> Most airlines say that you can only have a board in the snowboard bag. How do people get away with putting their boots and outerwear in this bag as well?


I too have never had a problem and I always get that card in my bag that shows that TSA checked it.. Maybe only the airlines 'care,' but not TSA...? Either way, just make sure your bag is not overweight and the airline will have no reason to look inside... 
I've been flying with my gear for about 5 years now.. and I always put as much as I can in there, bc I don't like to check another bag.. I pack it up until it's just under the weight limit.. 
GL and enjoy


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Let's say worst case scenario they call you out on it. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

basser said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Let's say worst case scenario they call you out on it. *What's the worst that can happen?*


…..They'll get airport police to drag you off your flight after ggiving you a beating! :blink:



Seriously tho,… You'll just be charged for an _Oversized_ bag. However, It *will* be expensive.


On the bright side of scenario #1 ,..? That United passenger will get paid *MILLIONS* for taking that beating! _(Not so terrible,.. I've taken worse beatings and I didn't make a dime!!)_  >


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> …..They'll get airport police to drag you off your flight after ggiving you a beating! :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, good to know. 

and maybe I just don't fly with United... they have a pretty terrible track record.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I try to fly Southwest when possible because they have 2 free checked bags. Dimensions don't apply to ski and snowboard luggage, just has to be under 50 lbs. May or may not get charged for more than one board. Depends on the attendant. Anyway, I have a Demon 170cm roller bag, but Dakine and Burton also make some pretty solid full kit travel snowboard bags. Mine easily fits a board with bindings, (one or two more without), boots (stuff a couple pairs of rolled up socks in each boot), helmet (stuff a couple goggles in helmet), a couple jackets, couple pants (fold neatly, don't cram), baselayers, gloves, tuning kit, tools, spare parts, laces, etc. Just use common sense and pack neatly. If you need more clothes than will fit in a typical full kit bag, just put them in your other luggage. A snowboard travel bag worth its salt should easily fit your whole kit. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> I try to *fly Southwest* when possible because they have 2 free checked bags. Dimensions don't apply to ski and snowboard luggage, just has to be under 50 lbs. May or may not get charged for more than one board. Depends on the attendant. Anyway, I have a Demon 170cm roller bag, but Dakine and Burton also make some pretty solid full kit travel snowboard bags. Mine easily fits a board with bindings, (one or two more without), boots (stuff a couple pairs of rolled up socks in each boot), helmet (stuff a couple goggles in helmet), a couple jackets, couple pants (fold neatly, don't cram), baselayers, gloves, tuning kit, tools, spare parts, laces, etc. Just use common sense and pack neatly. If you need more clothes than will fit in a typical full kit bag, just put them in your other luggage. A snowboard travel bag worth its salt should easily fit your whole kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Bingo. Bango.


----------

